# McLane 25" Reel Mower buy or no buy?



## MidloMillers2012 (May 22, 2018)

Ok so I'm looking at switching to a reel mower. I have about 10k sf of Tiff419 with some slope and a fair amount of sanding that I still need to do. A guy about an hour from me has this mower for sale. 
25" 10 blade, asking $650.
Looks like Honda engine
Says it starts and runs fine.
Front roller new still in box.
Says it's about 6 years old and he's selling it to buy a smaller one.
He is supposed to send me pics of the reel and bed knife this afternoon. 
I can see rust on the handle but other than that I am pretty clueless about this stuff, what to look for and what to pay. Any advice, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Based on prices I've seen in my area that is a fair-to-slightly high price for a 25" with front roller. The challenge is: while that is roughly market price, for that same price you could get a greens mower that will stripe better and be more serviceable. A 25" McLane reel, if you ever need to replace it, is $500+ on it's own (compared to $250 for a Toro). Local golf shops (where you will most likely get your reel sharpened) might not want/be able to mount & sharpen these vs. the more common greens mower brands.

It's also worth noting that if you have a lawn that needs leveling, you will probably mow a little higher to avoid scalping. That isn't the best HOC for a 10 blade reel, so your lawn will look a tad bit shaggy from the HOC being mismatched to the FOC. Still better than a rotary, but not the best.

Personally, if I had $650 to spend, I'd just try to get a greens mower. I've heard these do have better traction though, so if you have a very sloped yard it might be a better choice.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

There is a guy on Offer Up selling a "New (never used)" McLane 20 inch, 10 blade, with Honda motor for $800. Says he'll consider trades as well. The listing says its been up for over a year, so if a McLane is what you're after then I'd try to get him down in price and go for that.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> There is a guy on Offer Up selling a "New (never used)" McLane 20 inch, 10 blade, with Honda motor for $800. Says he'll consider trades as well. The listing says its been up for over a year, so if a McLane is what you're after then I'd try to get him down in price and go for that.


This is in the Fort Worth area


----------

